# The depth of the water



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

One of my favorite illustrations took place 35 years ago. I was duck hunting with friends on a ranch at Anahuac. We went to an unfamiliar part of the ranch and, carrying guns and decoys, came to a slough. Not knowing how deep the water and mud was, we stopped at the edge. Tommy, the owner of the ranch, walked on through and looking back said "come on boys, it's only knee deep". That's what Jesus does about death. He's been through it and says "fear not, it's only knee deep".


----------



## 9-Lives (Jul 9, 2006)

One of my favorites is when the desciples were all fearful for their lives in their boat in the middle of that storm. For seasoned fishermen who grew up fishing on that sea, and to be scared of dying, you know it was one heck of a storm in their life. Then, they saw what they perceived as maybe a ghost...then Jesus spoke. Peter ended up saying if it is Jesus, then let me come out to you. Jesus told Peter to come on out !! Peter got out of the boat, and I'm sure the others mouths HAD to be opened in amazement. Peter walk out to Jesus, but when he reached Jesus, Peter looked around at the storm...wind and waves all around him and started sinking in it. Then, as Jesus waited, Peter looked up to Jesus and cried, SAVE ME !!! Jesus took Peter's hand, pulled him up and they walked to the boat. Then Jesus spoke, Peace...be still. ...and the storm...wind...waves all stopped and I'm sure the sea turned to glass at His words.
That is SOOO true for us today. We find ourselves in some pretty serious storm of life, and if we focus on the storm around us...we WILL sink in it, but....if we keep our eyes on JEsus, and keep a hold of His hand...He WILL walk with us through and out of the storm....but to take our eyes off Him...and look for our own solutions...then the storm lasts longer and can get more serious.....Like Jesus let Peter take his eys off of Him....Jesus remained right there, waiting for Peter to cry out to Him...and Jesus will ALWAYS walk us through and even carry us through our storms.......Our anchor may drag at times....but it will never let loose as long as we focus on HIM !!!!!!!!! Amen !!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The other boat in the storm story (and one of my favorites) was when Jesus said "Let's go to the other side." Jesus was asleep in the bottom of the boat and the disciples woke Him in much fear. He calm the sea and they were amazed.

One sermon I heard put it, "We were going to get to the other side if we had to walk across on the bottom of the sea of Galilee!" Very true. CF?


----------



## 9-Lives (Jul 9, 2006)

AND.............).......When Jesus told the desciples to go to the other side of the sea...........and when they got there, Jesus was already there !!!!!!!! We do serve the Only One True and LIVING God !!!!!!!!!!!! Praise be to our Great God and Savior...Jesus Christ !!!! Our God is an awesome God............!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

backlasher said:


> One of my favorite illustrations took place 35 years ago. I was duck hunting with friends on a ranch at Anahuac. We went to an unfamiliar part of the ranch and, carrying guns and decoys, came to a slough. Not knowing how deep the water and mud was, we stopped at the edge. Tommy, the owner of the ranch, walked on through and looking back said "come on boys, it's only knee deep". That's what Jesus does about death. He's been through it and says "fear not, it's only knee deep".


Great illustration, Honey! I love it.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

You've got an awsome ability with concepts and analogies for the everyday man, Larry. 

(I read the others, too) You had to have been a heck of a minister.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

pelican said:


> You've got an awsome ability with concepts and analogies for the everyday man, Larry.
> 
> (I read the others, too) You had to have been a heck of a minister.


You should hear his sermons. Not a pulpit pounder, nor a fire and brimstone kind of guy. Just reveals the mysteries of God and makes it where a child can understand. Simple and profound at the same time. I really miss his sermons.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> You should hear his sermons. Not a pulpit pounder, nor a fire and brimstone kind of guy. Just reveals the mysteries of God and makes it where a child can understand. Simple and profound at the same time. I really miss his sermons.


Wish he was still doing sermons. I'd belong to ya'lls church. It's getting kinda' loud at mine. ComeFrom?


----------

